

Alcatraz: Xcode Package Manager - jamesjyu
http://mneorr.github.io/Alcatraz/

======
kennywinker
Interesting. At first I thought this was a rival to CocoaPods, but it's
actually for installing Xcode file/project templates. See the packages.json
file for examples of what it managed [https://github.com/mneorr/alcatraz-
packages/blob/master/pack...](https://github.com/mneorr/alcatraz-
packages/blob/master/packages.json)

~~~
tvon
It seems to be for plug-ins, color schemes and project templates.

~~~
mneorr
It also has File templates. Most likely, it will support snippets soon.

------
Camillo
Looks very nice. But how stable is the Xcode plugin API these days?

BTW, what's the connection between the name "Alcatraz" and the idea of a
package manager for Xcode plugins? Try as I might, I can't see one. I don't
know why all open source projects need an arbitrary name these days - I would
have simply called it "Xcode Package Manager". I don't mean this as criticism:
I am just baffled by this phenomenon, and just a little bit concerned that
we're going to run out of memorable names if every single niche project needs
one.

~~~
Samuel_Michon
Alcatraz was a high-security prison associated with some high profile escape
attempts, though no successful escapes have been confirmed. I suspect the
creators of this package manager were trying to link the tech terms ‘walled
garden’ and ‘jailbreak’ to real life penitentiaries. If so, I think
‘Shawshank’ would have been a better name, because it’s a fictitious prison
and the story has a happy ending.

~~~
mneorr
Shawshank sounds like an awesome name; Alcatraz was just the first one that
came to my mind.

------
danpalmer
This is worth installing just to get the plugin that disables animations when
you open/close the file browser and inspector panes.

But seriously, I hadn't really known about Xcode plugins, despite using it a
lot of the time. I'd used a few but they were annoying to find and install.
This is perfect and with an "Xcode Plugin" template available in it, I look
forward to many more plugins emerging soon!

~~~
lloeki
Doesn't that work? (honest question, I don't use XCode that much):

    
    
        defaults write NSGlobalDomain NSAutomaticWindowAnimationsEnabled -bool false

~~~
danpalmer
This would affect animations system-wide. I prefer animations in general, but
for my IDE I want it to be fast.

------
scrumper
I like this. Having a useful central repository of 3rd party project templates
is a good thing, especially as Apple seem to keep cutting back on them. (Until
I saw this it hadn't even occurred to me that people might contribute their
own; I must be a bit too comfortable in the walled garden).

In the spirit of sharing I've added my own, long-standing color theme.

------
bound008
first do this:

mkdir -p '/Users/{{username}}/Library/Application
Support/Developer/Shared/Xcode/Plug-ins'

~~~
mneorr
Thanks for the report, adding this in the Alcatraz. He should do it instead of
you ;)

------
willfarrell
Alcatraz is now integrated with Alfred Project Managers Workflow.
<https://github.com/willfarrell/alfred-workflows>

------
nikolakirev
Looks great! There is an issue with installing/running it on OS X Lion, but I
am sure it will get fixed soon.

------
fyolnish
I get "x failed to install :( .xcodeproj not found" every time I try to
install something.

~~~
mneorr
You need to install Command line tools from the Preferences pane. After that
you should be good to go.

We'll add that notice probably tomorrow.

~~~
fyolnish
I have them installed

------
sebbean
needs a mkdir in that install script for people without the plugins folder

~~~
mneorr
updated install script

------
bjz_
I'm getting 'curl: (6) Couldn't resolve host 's3.amazonaws.com''

~~~
lucian1900
Something is likely wrong with your DNS.

------
chrismealy
I get "color scheme installation fail" for everything.

~~~
mneorr
If you mkdir -p ~/Library/Developer/Xcode/UserData/FontAndColorThemes/ , does
it work then?

------
benatkin
Fitting name.

